
When can I use a given Web feature? - ajbatac
http://ajaxian.com/archives/when-can-i-use-a-given-web-feature
======
scrod
Well, it looks like Safari is currently and will continue to be the most
standards-compliant browser for at least the horizon of these technologies.

